# Need advice on a hybrid



## vkurup (Dec 26, 2011)

Having taken up golf this year, I am a 26 HC. Spent a mortagage on getting my kit sorted. Got TM Burner Driver, 3W, 3-PW, Vokey Wedges. Now I have realised I cant hit my 3 and 4 irons. so looking to substitute with hybrids.  I am looking for a forgiving set of hybrids (not slave to brand). Any view if he Burner 2.0 Rescues are any good?  Any others that I should consider. (I hit my 6 irpon about 160yards)


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 26, 2011)

for a beginner I cannot recommend the cobra bafflers highly enough, very easy to get in the air and go a decent distance whilst being quite forgiving, miss mine actually and may well replace my nike vr's with a pair

I had the DWS version but am sure the TWS or rail are just as good if not better


----------



## Tiger (Dec 26, 2011)

I tried the bafflers but found they launched a bit high for me. When I'm swinging well I hit my G15 hybrid well and with the Serrano shaft has a nice penetrating flight. But I do struggle with it especially off the deck. Worth a look but if your bad shot goes left avoid them as the offset will exaggerate a pull/hook. Good luck with your search


----------



## bozza (Dec 26, 2011)

Mizuno mx700 are another good option now and can pick them up quite cheap.


----------



## vkurup (Dec 27, 2011)

Found a few TM Burner rescues at Â£99..Need to give them a go... Interestingly borrowed a friends' John Letters 23 degree (4H) about 180yards to set up a par - not a bad result!!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just bought a Mizuno JPX in direct golf today for Â£80 in the sale. It's awesome. (well it was on the range!)


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 27, 2011)

vkurup said:



			Found a few TM Burner rescues at Â£99..Need to give them a go... Interestingly borrowed a friends' John Letters 23 degree (4H) about 180yards to set up a par - not a bad result!!!
		
Click to expand...

American Golf have a couple of burner rescues on sale around 69-79 .... One of which is the original burner super fast (the black one),


----------



## vkurup (Dec 27, 2011)

Tnx Aztecs27... had overlooked the Mizuno.  Playing a friend tomorrow, he has a Mizuno.. will borrow and report back tomorrow..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2011)

Think the simple answer is to go and try as many as you can. What suits one won't suit another. I like the TM superfast I have but have had Cobra and a Ping and both were pretty good. The Cobra is arguably one of the more forgiving


----------



## Moff (Dec 27, 2011)

Cleveland Mashies are fantastic they get the ball up in the air & arrow straight, I tried the Mizuno, Cobra & Cleveland - I bought the winner x 2.


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 28, 2011)

Taylormade rescue 09. (No4)
Great club, tried a couple of others, titleist 910h & Tm rescue 11 and neither give me the flight the 09 does.
You can pick them up fairly cheap online or on the bay.


----------



## vkurup (Dec 28, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The Cobra is arguably one of the more forgiving
		
Click to expand...

Is that the new Cobra Rail Hybrids or the Cobra TWS?


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have the Cobra Baffler Rail H and can confirm they are very easy to hit and go a fair distance even on poor strikes. It would be my go to club. Use it for second shot on par 5's and long par 4's.


----------



## vkurup (Dec 28, 2011)

The Cobras seem to be winning ne:   Looks like a time to visit my pro..  Interestingly, the Cobra Rail is about Â£70 on Direct golf (but for a 5 replacement).  3 and 4 replacements look like 130 on American..


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 28, 2011)

vkurup said:



			The Cobras seem to be winning ne:   Looks like a time to visit my pro..  Interestingly, the Cobra Rail is about Â£70 on Direct golf (but for a 5 replacement).  3 and 4 replacements look like 130 on American..
		
Click to expand...


cobra railers are fantastic clubs you will not go wrong with em so easy to hit, buy 1 and i bet you end up buying more  i have 5wood 3 rescue 5 rescue all easy to hit


----------



## Robobum (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a Cobra Baffler DWS for sale if you would like it. It is the 20* version with a stiff VS proto shaft, very good nick as I am completely anal with cleaning my clubs!! 
Â£45 delivered.


----------



## stevelev (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a 3 and 4 TWS Cobra Baffler for sale. Both regular flex, both in good condition. The 4 has a very slight nick in the bottom edge but nothing that stands out.

Let me know if you're interested. Happy to haggle over

See pics at this link

http://s1108.photobucket.com/albums/h409/stevelev1/


----------



## One Planer (Dec 28, 2011)

Now I'm not one for Hybrids, I prefer to hit proper long irons :whoo:

However

I did hit a selection of the Adams golf "Idea" range today. The A12 and V3 options are especially nice to hit.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Dec 28, 2011)

Naybrains said:



			Taylormade rescue 09. (No4)
Great club, tried a couple of others, titleist 910h & Tm rescue 11 and neither give me the flight the 09 does.
You can pick them up fairly cheap online or on the bay.
		
Click to expand...

I got one of these today. Wanted one for a while but couldn't find a right hand one. Walked into my local AG today and there it is, only one and on offer for Â£69 bargain!


----------



## vkurup (Dec 28, 2011)

Gareth said:



			Now I'm not one for Hybrids, I prefer to hit proper long irons :whoo:

.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.. I have TM Burner 2.0 3 and 4 irons... but they have lost their mojo in the past 4 months.. While skill is to be blamed, I think blaming the club is lot easier.


----------

